# Пару вопросов перед установкой

## blackbumer

Доброго времени суток всем

Интересуют парочка вопросов перед установкой

 Скачиваю livecd-i686-installer-2006.1.iso . Возможно ли с этого диска установить систему с X'ми и KDE без подключения к инету

 emerge После установки хотел бы привести в более свежий вид, но траффик дешевый у меня тока ночью с 02 до 09 утра, - с какими ключами запустить emerge (может чтобы он тока скачивал но не устанавливал), и по крону если его отрубать (killall emerge) не будут ли потеряны результаты...?

 UTF8 vs KOI8-R(866 консоль) какую локализацию выбрать если учесть что нужны будут некоторые программы под Wine запускать

 IPIP Tunnel туннель подымаю на федоре так 

```

[root@saturn ~]# cat /etc/init.d/gre

#! /bin/sh

case "$1" in

start)

#/sbin/ifup ppp0 2> /dev/null

modprobe ipip

modprobe ip_gre

ip rule add from 213.27.XX.XX to 0/0 table 102 pref 100

ip route add 82.198.6.1 dev ppp0 src 213.27.XX.XX

ip tunnel add gre1 mode ipip local 213.27.XX.XX remote 82.198.6.1

ifconfig gre1 XX.XX.XX.XX

route del default

ip route add default dev gre1

;;

stop)

ifconfig gre1 down

modprobe -r ipip

modprobe -r ip_gre

;;

restart)

$0 stop

$0 start

;;

*)

echo "Usage: `basename $0` start | stop | restart"

;;

esac

```

читал что на gentoo скрипты по другому пишут, помогите пожалуйста адаптировать первый скрипт к gentoo (не хотелось бы ошибиться)

[/list]

----------

## akam

 *blackbumer wrote:*   

> [*] После установки хотел бы привести в более свежий вид, но траффик дешевый у меня тока ночью с 02 до 09 утра, - с какими ключами запустить emerge (может чтобы он тока скачивал но не устанавливал), и по крону если его отрубать (killall emerge) не будут ли потеряны результаты...?
> 
> 

 

Для скачивания пакетов без их последующей установки есть опция 

```
emerge -f
```

.

Под результатами ты имеешь ввиду процент закачки последнего пакета? есть опция 

```
emerge --resume
```

 она продолжает последнее действие после падения (или после кила), но я не знаю будет ли он докачивать файл, по идее wget поддерживает докачку файлов.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *blackbumer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] emerge После установки хотел бы привести в более свежий вид, но траффик дешевый у меня тока ночью с 02 до 09 утра, - с какими ключами запустить emerge (может чтобы он тока скачивал но не устанавливал), и по крону если его отрубать (killall emerge) не будут ли потеряны результаты...?

 

Можно, man emerge. Кроме того почитай про parallel fetch.

 *blackbumer wrote:*   

> [*] UTF8 vs KOI8-R(866 консоль) какую локализацию выбрать если учесть что нужны будут некоторые программы под Wine запускать

 

У меня UTF-8, The Bat! под wine работает.

 *blackbumer wrote:*   

> [*] IPIP Tunnel туннель подымаю на федоре так

 

Посмотри примеры скриптов в той же директории.

----------

## blackbumer

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Можно, man emerge. Кроме того почитай про parallel fetch.
> 
> У меня UTF-8, The Bat! под wine работает.
> ...

 

какой man !! у меня федора стоит ! , когда поставлю gentoo то получаеться буду отрублен от инета пока все не настрою, т.е. почитать негде будет - поэтому спрашиваю.

На UTF-8 winecfg нормально запускаеться? шрифты показывает? не материться?

скрипты то посмотрю - но вот все что связано с сетью не просто скрипт по структуре другой а именно принцип отличный, читая handbook

```

# For IPIP tunnels

iptunnel_vpn0="mode ipip remote 207.170.82.2 ttl 255"

```

значит у меня должно быть что то вроде :

```

config_eth1=( "adsl" )

adsl_user_eth1="username"

iptunnel_gre1="mode ipip remote 82.198.6.1 ttl 255"

config_gre1=( "xx.xx.xx.xx" ) // -мой GRE  IP у провайдера

depend_gre1() {

  need net.eth1

}

```

где прописываються маршруты по умолчанию ? в таком случае поднятия интерфейсов

и как мне указать девайс для доступа к узлу 82.198.6.1 чтобы поднялся туннель (раньше до поднятия туннеля я делал так route add 82.198.6.1 dev ppp0)??

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *blackbumer wrote:*   

> какой man !! у меня федора стоит ! , когда поставлю gentoo то получаеться буду отрублен от инета пока все не настрою, т.е. почитать негде будет - поэтому спрашиваю.

 

Ставь с live-cd любого, хоть с кнопикса. И инетернет будет, и все остальное.

Кроме того можно прямо из живой системы поставиться, был бы свободный раздел на диске.

 *blackbumer wrote:*   

> На UTF-8 winecfg нормально запускаеться? шрифты показывает? не материться?

 

Да, все ок.

 *blackbumer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> значит у меня должно быть что то вроде :
> 
> 

 

Не факт что все это заработает как ты пишешь. К сожалению.

Еще раз предлагаю посмотреть реальные примеры скриптов. Все вопросы сразу отпадут.

----------

## blackbumer

чтобы пересобрать ядропосле установки с liveCD (networkless) 

достаточно ли скопировать 

портажи (tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-<date>.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr)

и stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2  (tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-i686-2005.0.tar.bz2)

????

P.S. если загрузиться с gentoo docache и скопировать со второй болванки stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2

p.s.2 загрузился с liveCD  нет там модулей для DVB карты , необходимо пересобрать ядро

----------

## viy

Как бы еще исходники ядра неплохо бы...

----------

## kon

Ставишь с диска networkless версию, получаешь X + gnome.

Федору пока не трогаешь.

Грузишься в федору ==> имеешь инет.

Чрутишься в свежую генту, оттуда качаешь чего надо, KDE там к примеру, ядро свежее, и, пока качается и собирается, вдумчиво читаешь файл /etc/conf.d/net.example на предмет последующего старта генты уже с инетом.

----------

## blackbumer

 *kon wrote:*   

> Ставишь с диска networkless версию, получаешь X + gnome.
> 
> Федору пока не трогаешь.
> 
> Грузишься в федору ==> имеешь инет.
> ...

 

 Спасибо за совет - очень помог!

----------

## blackbumer

еще вопросик:

в make.conf.example написано выбирать pentium2 lkz Celeron'ов в параметре CFLAGS

у меня процессор :

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2144.154

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 3

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pni monitor ds_cpl cid xtpr

bogomips        : 4294.03

```

мне необходимо использовать pentium2 или pentium4 ????

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *blackbumer wrote:*   

> у меня процессор :
> 
> ```
> 
> cpu family      : 15
> ...

 

Смотрим тут: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Pentium_4_.28Prescott.29_.28Intel.29

И видим что для 

```
cpu family : 15

model : 3 or 4

model name  : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU XXXGHz
```

Подходит следующее:

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

----------

## blackbumer

спасибо все, все установил , почти все настроил (остался ipip tunnel)

последний вопрос:

как настроить links чтобы html с кодировкой utf-8 показывал по русски, а не транслитом?

```

# locale

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

```

 www-client/links

      Latest version available: 2.1_pre20

      Latest version installed: 2.1_pre20

      Size of files: 3,768 kB

      Homepage:      http://links.twibright.com/

      Description:   links is a fast lightweight text and graphic web-browser

      License:       GPL-2

```

p.s. в федоре те же странички показываються на русском (а не транслитом)   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ArtSh

w3m гораздо удобнее!

В настройках links, где именно не помню, можно указать использовать utf8, но некоторые элементы, например сообщения самого links у меня так и остались кракозябрами, поэтому перешёл на w3m.

----------

